# My dilemma - diverticulitis friendly menu



## lyndalou

I have ben having two couples over for dinner just before we all leave to go to our families for Christmas for the past few years.

This year, one of the ladies has had a really bad time with diverticulitis and is going to have to have surgery (a resection).
3
3 Until that happens she is on a strict low fiber diet, nothing spicy, etc.  I would like to know if any of you can suggest a menu that would be appropriate for her and for the rest of us. We are all o.k. with eating whatever will be good for her. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I am really stumped on this one.

Lyndalou


----------



## SizzlininIN

Lyndalou............sorry but I can't think of any recipes off the top of my head but I googled and found some for you


http://www.mealsforyou.com/cgi-bin/recipeCategory?category.fiberDietary+orderBy.fiberDietary_o


----------



## kitchenelf

What about scallops sauteed with simple salt, pepper, a little butter, good quality EVOO with a lemon/artichoke risotto - maybe wild mushroom risotto?  Or a nice fish with the risotto.  I'm not sure what vegetables she can have but you can easily find out.  

That's my first thought - if I think of anything else I'll post it.


----------



## mudbug

I like kitchenelf's ideas.  Here's some more:

starter - cup of potato soup with grated cheese topping
entree - veal piccata (lemon rice? veg mousse?)
dessert - creme brulee or trifle with gelatin instead of fruit and whipped cream.


----------



## auntdot

lynda, I am not sure exactly what a low fiber diet is.  Is there a list of no-nos or items that are good she has?  If so, maybe we could start from there. Have Googled a bit and am now very confused about the whole thing.

Good luck.


----------



## kitchenelf

auntdot said:
			
		

> Have Googled a bit and am now very confused about the whole thing.Good luck.



 - that's what happened to me.

I just figured from reading different things that MOST vegetables are out - especially the fibrous or seedy ones such as broccoli.


----------



## Gretchen

lyndalou said:
			
		

> I have ben having two couples over for dinner just before we all leave to go to our families for Christmas for the past few years.
> 
> This year, one of the ladies has had a really bad time with diverticulitis and is going to have to have surgery (a resection).
> 3
> 3 Until that happens she is on a strict low fiber diet, nothing spicy, etc. I would like to know if any of you can suggest a menu that would be appropriate for her and for the rest of us. We are all o.k. with eating whatever will be good for her.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. I am really stumped on this one.
> 
> Lyndalou


 
I suggest you ask her what types of food she is allowed.  Then devise the menu from that (or come back for suggestions on that basis) , maybe adding a veggie or something for the rest of the table. That way you can be sure she can eat it. 

A friend had a bout with it (diverticul*o*sis) and just felt so bad she didn't wan to come to dinner until it was abated (with antibiotics in her case).


----------



## auntdot

Could not shake this low fiber menu from my head.  Here is one idea.  It is a bit ambitious but I don't think anyone could feel they were were making an accomodation.

Would start with a very clear, made from scratch, consumme. Either chicken or beef.  If chicken would garnish with a small amount of julienned chicken.  Can also sprinkle with a bit of scallions, a small amount I believe is allowed.

As for the main, would cook a broiled cod with a mornay sauce, and then pureed sweet taters on the side.

For dessert, how about a chocolate souffle?

Sounds tasty to me.


----------



## StirBlue

Don't we have to "look" for high fiber foods?  I don't think a hamburger or pizza is considered a fiber food.  I think white flour is not a fiber food.  Anything that "sticks to your ribs" is not a fiber food.  Maybe you and your friends should get involved in a low-fiber pot luck.


----------



## lyndalou

Thank you all so much.lots of great ideas that we can all enjoy. I will pass my final menu idea by my friend and I know we'll all have a great time. After all, the idea is to get together  and enjoy each other's company. 
Thanks again

Lyndalou


----------



## Claire

Everyone is different when it comes to diverticulitis.  My mom could eat spicy, but not meat, nuts, seeds of any kind or dairy products.

Remember to seed your cucumbers and tomatoes when you make a salad.

Avoid berries in your desert, since they tend to have those little seeds.

Starch is a GOOD thing.  Potatoes, pasta, rice.

NO CORN

Mom can't have meat itself, but likes the flavor, so I use a lot of stocks and broth to cook in.  In other words, a rice pilaf cooked in a good chicken stock.  

I made sunday dinner every week for 6 years.  You cannot make that many meals and make every single dish one that every single person can eat all of it. I would make sure that one or two dishes are ones your friend can eat.  I'd roast something (beef, pork, or fowl of some kind) with carrots, potatoes, and onions.  Make a gravy or _jus_ from the pan drippings.  A salad dressed with a bit of olive oil and vinegar or lemon juice.  I like to do a relish tray for sitting around with drinks before.  Since 'tis the season, a pie for desert (again, apple, pumpkin, etc; avoid the berries or cream based pies).  Have vanilla ice cream or whipped cream to top it, separately.  Dairy bothers some people, not others, but keeping it optional makes it so that everyone can partake or not.


----------



## Harborwitch

They found out I have diverticulosis when I had my last flex sig. The doctor told me: no salads, no nuts, no seeds.  I must have given him the "if looks could kill" look because he retracted his statement and told me to eat what I liked and "don't cry when it flares up" kind of lecture.

That was over 4 years ago - I must be lucky - no flare ups.  I eat spicy spicy food, nuts, seeds, tomatoes, cucumbers (without seeding).  But - I must say that we eat such a wide variety of food that I think it helps.

For your dinner I would consider a  nice clear soup (egg drop or lemon garlic), roasted chicken with roasted red potatoes, carrots, and pearl onions.  Serve with nice dinner rolls (NOT whole grain) or biscuits, and a chocolate mousse or ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Gretchen

And we may need to find out if it is "diverticuli*tis*" or "diverticul*osis*".  They may have similarities in diet but they are different manifestations of a disease with differing treatments.
I continue to say, consult with the person to see what they can/will/want to eat.


----------



## Galleywench

Not that it is my favorite ... but tofu is a good source of protein and I do not believe it has any fiber. It also can take on any flavor you add to it. I discovered this due to living so close to Santa Cruz CA... Lots of Veggies and Vegans. I have discovered you can make a wonderful Strougonf, sorry about the spelling  and Dolmas, oops I think the grape leaves would be out? Also I think that a wonderful salmon or any fish with white rice and mabe some peas would be OK?


----------



## lyndalou

My understanding from my friend is that she has had the condition of deverticulosis for many years. Diverticulitis occurs when she has a flare up.
I am not trying to find out how to treat the disease, her doctors are taking care of the. She will be having a resection in the near future. In the meantime, I was looking for ideas for things that she can have. She eats very small meals of mostly soft foods. No fiber, and not too spicy.I have decided to make a meat pie,( I asked, and she said o.k.) and a spinach souffle. Dessert will be pumpkin pie.

Thanks to all of you again, for your advice and ideas.


----------



## Gretchen

Sounds just right. And she has said it is too.  Good job.


----------



## Claire

Sounds great.  My mom would also like a bit of nondairy whipped cream sub to top the pie.


----------

